
Using Your TPM as a Secure Key Store - 2bluesc
http://blog.hansenpartnership.com/using-your-tpm-as-a-secure-key-store/
======
2bluesc
I wish consumer and prosumer devices did more with TPMs. My new laptop has a
TPM, but I haven't played with it yet after the rough experience with the TPM
I bought for my workstation.

